# Stalked through my cam



## Stalked (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

I am moderately computer literate, but I am still worried about the following issue.

I had a short-term boyfriend, who, while visiting me at my house one day, downloaded and installed at least three different programs that allow people to see me through my webcam. A couple of them were camfrog and anywebcam. There was at least one more but I can't remember what it was.

After he did this, a couple days later, I noticed that my cam light was always on - as soon as I turned on my computer. I investigated further and realized that there was a new little icon on the bottom-right hand of my screen, indicating that I was already logged on to one of those systems. In other words, I was being broadcast that whole time, without realizing it.

I immediately uninstalled all of the programs he had downloaded onto my computer. 

Even now, from time to time, though, the red light on my computer just turns on for no apparent reason. 

This is a person I no longer trust, and other things have happened besides this web cam problem which have cause me to call the police. He stalked me on my favourite forum, for example, for three months, reading all the personal things I had written, and then finally revealed himself, just to scare me.

I would like to know from you...

- how can I make sure that he is no longer watching me through my cam?
- can he still me "in" my computer somehow (he is SMART)

Thanks


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi, Sorry to hear about your issues.

I can assure you that he wont be as clever as the guys on here for sure.

Firstly, make sure that nothing suspicious is loading in your start up. To check whats loading follow these:

*Start > Run* In the box type *msconfig *. Then tab to the startup option and make sure that nothing you dont know is loading. If you are unsure, post the list here and we will ask you what you need and explain what each does.

I'm not too sure about this but I presume that the way into your computer would be through an open port. This usually needs your IP address to direct him to your computer. A great precaution to take here and to reset your IP address is to switch your internet modem/router off and leave in unplugged overnight. Then reconnect in the morning and hopefully you will have a fresh IP which will be impossible to trace to your computer if it is unknown by him.

Also, try and make a habit of unplugging your webcam or putting it on your desk face down so if he can manage to enter in the future, he will not be able to see you.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If he was able to turn on your webcam and generally fiddle around, it is safe to say that your computer has been compromised. Your best bet, as a more surefire method, is to format your computer and re-install everything. There are many things you can do to protect your computer, however it is usually best to implement on a machine that you know is good and not compromised.

Normally the general recommendation is to try and clean your computer before wiping everything, however that is usually done in cases where you are not specifically targeted. Since you believe you are specifically targeted, you may need to go that one step further for peace of mind.

Before you wipe your computer, disconnect your computer from the internet, back up your documents and what-not that you need, then format. Afterwards re-install your operating system, update, and set up protective measures to help prevent another breach. For tips, take a look at our PC Safety and Security thread for recommendations on home security solutions. Make sure you use strong, complex passwords for your accounts (both online and offline).

We're here to help. Feel free to ask any questions you may come up with. If you desire privacy, please do not hesitate to send a private message or e-mail to our staff.


----------



## Stalked (Apr 25, 2007)

I have told friends about what happened... I told them that he loaded camfrog, anywebcam, and others, that the red light on my cam would come on, even after removing those programs...

And everyone is telling me that it is not possible for anyone to spy on me via my webcam, and that I am making things up, and being paranoid.

But if the red light on my webcam suddenly turns on for no apparent reason, doesn't that mean that I am being broadcasted?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Something is going on, that would seem to be the case. :smile: The only time my camera light comes on is when an application wakes the camera up.


----------



## twisty (Apr 27, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Something is going on, that would seem to be the case. :smile: The only time my camera light comes on is when an application wakes the camera up.


the creative webcam i used to have had a motion detection program that would activate the camera when anything was moving in the room. something like this could be running, whether she was being spied on or not. tons of possibilities. best way to tell is to disconnect from the net and see if the camera still activates. if it does, disconnect the camera. 

id still probably reload the computer tho, too many "what ifs" for me.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

*Hi Stalked, welcome to TSF*
Sorry to hear about your problem. It would be wise to install a firewall, antivirus, and antispyware if you dont have any already. Below are some good *free* programs for you to download and install.


*
Comodo Firewall Pro
*
_(NOTE: You should only have *1* firewall installed, if you already have one, keep that one and do not install this one!)_

*
AntiVir PE Classic
*
_(NOTE: You should only have *1* AntiVirus installed, if you already have one, keep that one and do not install this one!)_

*
Spybot-Search & Destroy
*

*
SpywareGuard
*

*
SpywareBlaster
*

*
Comodo BOClean Anti-Malware
*
_(NOTE: This is a new program that was released when Comodo acquired it, even though it has been around for a while, take caution when using it)_


If you have any questions please feel free to ask. I hope we can resolve your problem


----------

